# Anubias Nana Petite only tank



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

how much did you start with?


----------



## jacobsears (Dec 15, 2013)

I love tanks with only one or two plant species, especially with smaller tanks. It just makes everything so much easier.


----------



## bbloom (Apr 29, 2013)

The top photo is the initial planting, but it has filled in more than I expected over a year and a half (bottom photo).


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

bbloom said:


> The top photo is the initial planting, but it has filled in more than I expected over a year and a half (bottom photo).


how many nana petite plants did you start with?


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

Great looking tank.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a 6g bowfront mostly anubias nana petite tank with 4 anubias nana micros and a single anubias nana golden. Tank use to have more river rocks but I had to remove them to give the anubias room. The petite grows like crazy I need to pull down the rhizome in the back and either re-anchor it lower or cut it as its about to breach the surface. My tank houses an elephant ear betta male (Aristocoles) and I think a ramshorn 1 snail if he hasn't eaten it yet... He likes to get under the rhizomes (end up lifting up the micros) and bury himself in the anubias. I have a floating mass of salvinia minima on top-I use it in all my beta tanks but I don't really consider it part of the plant list.


----------



## bbloom (Apr 29, 2013)

Your anubias are gorgeous against the river rocks! I love it. Your betta seems to really like them too!

Bump:


MoreyFan said:


> how much did you start with?


I started with 6 potted anubias nana petite but I cut the rhizomes and divided them into many plantlets.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Stock Spec light, no CO2, did you add any fertilizer?


----------



## bbloom (Apr 29, 2013)

MoreyFan said:


> Stock Spec light, no CO2, did you add any fertilizer?


The tank is on no set schedule for fertilizers. At most I put a splash of excel or fertilizer in maybe once a month.


----------



## player 2 (Sep 15, 2012)

That looks great. I'm actually tearing down my spec now and looking for some ideas. Might have to think about it.


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

The opposite of collectoritis! Looks really nice, I love it.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

These single species (for flora) tanks have always looked gorgeous to me. Even the ones with very limited flora (maybe up to three). 

However, it is soooo difficult to do when there's so many beautiful plants out there. I guess this is where having several tanks to play with comes in 

Kudos to you folks!


----------



## bbloom (Apr 29, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> These single species (for flora) tanks have always looked gorgeous to me. Even the ones with very limited flora (maybe up to three).
> 
> However, it is soooo difficult to do when there's so many beautiful plants out there. I guess this is where having several tanks to play with comes in
> 
> Kudos to you folks!


Yes it was tempting to add some other anubias or java fern to take up space but I disciplined myself to ONE plant. I wanted to be different lol, and in the long run I don't regret adding more plants. I'm pretty happy with the cave, but I do wish it was bigger.


----------



## LailaSophia (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes! I really love anubias also! I have an 8 gallon with various anubias, nana is my favorite variety. Luckily it is readily available at a nearby petstore. My tank is a bit sparse, I plan to add more plants in a month or so.


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

bbloom said:


> The tank is on no set schedule for fertilizers. At most I put a splash of excel or fertilizer in maybe once a month.


well just keep doing what you're doing as the tank looks great!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Saw the title and I just had to see the tank! Great job, petite is such a lovely plant!


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

very appealing, very pretty!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Once those roots hit the substrate really take off. Especially if there is dirt under it.


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow! nice and simple. 
fix the video please, want to see more of this tank.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

I like the rock setup. Looks very natural and reef-like.


----------



## bbloom (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks!

Bump:


Buu said:


> Wow! nice and simple.
> fix the video please, want to see more of this tank.


What happened? Video seems to be working now, try to refresh the page.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

So, not an example of an "Anubias nana 'petite' only" tank. Or, an Anubias only tank but, this is my Anubius and other Aroids hoarding tank...



And the hoard before it became so large I had to move out to another tank, still focusing on Anubias sp:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

HDBenson said:


> So, not an example of an "Anubias nana 'petite' only" tank. Or, an Anubias only tank but, this is my Anubius and other Aroids hoarding tank...
> 
> 
> 
> And the hoard before it became so large I had to move out to another tank, still focusing on Anubias sp:


So which species of anubias do you have? list them off!


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

like the nana petite a lot, especially as a single spices in a tank.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> So which species of anubias do you have? list them off!


Oh, wow, okay here it goes:

Anubias afzelli
A. barterii
A. coffeefolia
A. congensis
A. frazeri
A. hastifolia
A. minima
A. nana 
nana 'petite'
nana 'mini'
nana 'round'

Bucephalandra 'Mini Valerie'

Cryptocoryne affinis 'metallic red'
C. parva
C. wendtii 'red'/'green'

Lagenandra meeboldii 'red'/'pink'

Pistia stratioites

Those are just the Aroids in the tank

Then there are various ferns and mosses and two Hygrophila sp.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

HDBenson said:


> Oh, wow, okay here it goes:
> 
> Anubias afzelli
> A. barterii
> ...


Very nice list ^^ 
I use to have a decent collection of anubias but one came in with rhizome rot and wiped them all out before I'd learned what rhizome rot was >.< 
Now all I have is anubias golden, nana petite and micro, and another tank has coffeefolia. I've always wanted to get gigantea but I'd need a green house for humidity (or a 4' tall tank)! Do you have a wanted anubias you've not owned yet?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> Very nice list ^^
> I use to have a decent collection of anubias but one came in with rhizome rot and wiped them all out before I'd learned what rhizome rot was >.<
> Now all I have is anubias golden, nana petite and micro, and another tank has coffeefolia. I've always wanted to get gigantea but I'd need a green house for humidity (or a 4' tall tank)! Do you have a wanted anubias you've not owned yet?


Actually, from seeing your posts in various Anubias threads I now METICULOUSLY SCRUTINIZE EVERY ANUBIAS I get, lol.

I do have a wish list:

Nangi, nana 'viper', 'snow white' and, 'stardust', particularly 'stardust'. I also am looking for A. barterii 'wrinkle leaf'... and a taller tank to showcase my taller species better, lol.... and an ultimately comfortable viewing chair.. I think this last one should be included in all set-up lists :laugh2:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Had to re-scape the tank for a different light layout so much less plants, down to 1 micro, 5 petite and 1 golden.. debating about selling my leftover petite and micros or setting up a grow out tank for them to split and sell more later...hmm.. anyways shot of the tank

My betta boy loves to hang out i the 'cave' under the petites or rest on top of them and stare at me "when's dinner?"





HDBenson said:


> Actually, from seeing your posts in various Anubias threads I now METICULOUSLY SCRUTINIZE EVERY ANUBIAS I get, lol.
> 
> I do have a wish list:
> 
> Nangi, nana 'viper', 'snow white' and, 'stardust', particularly 'stardust'. I also am looking for A. barterii 'wrinkle leaf'... and a taller tank to showcase my taller species better, lol.... and an ultimately comfortable viewing chair.. I think this last one should be included in all set-up lists :laugh2:


Always good to scrutinize! I won't even consider buying anubias unless I get clear photos of the rhizome and roots of the exact specimens I'm going to get.
I use to have a stardust.. lost it in the rhizome rot disaster, it was so cute and little. I'd live to get a snow white but that price tag.. ugh I'll just wait 20+ years until its more "common" and maybe only costs $20-30 instead of $60-100.
I admittedly originally thought wrinkle leaf was just severely nitrate deficient nana but now I'm wondering if its a hybrid from crossing coffeefolia with nana and the coffeefolia traits just lost their uniformity?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

@ AquaAurora ... A. gigantea... mmmmmm a must have when I get my wall tank of my dreams, lol. I'm hoping there is an Anubias species out there that has leaves like Bucephalandra Catherine long and wrinkled but with a rounded tip but on the size scale of A. nana. My Anubias nana 'mini' have more oval leaves than regular A. nana but are not extended like A. frazeri, minima and, afzelli like in looking for.. oh well maybe some day? And, yes I'm waiting for those variegated varieties to come down quite a bit. I think the next one for me will be A. nana 'gold' or, Nangi. Nangi is a bit large for my hoard tank - I'm hoping to upgrade to a 29g during the $1/g sale. Or, at least get it for the future.


----------

